# canadian bike ccm



## ccm doug (Oct 19, 2007)

the toss another tire size at you all we have a tire that is 26-1-3/4 that is different than the usa pieces or at least thats what i am led to belive. I have some ccm 1 is a ccm centeanial 2 speed kick back with chrome fenders the other is much older doublebar 26-1-3/4 thinking around 1949 an my ccm delivery is same size tire but singlebar but think spokes an big basket  that has build in sockets for the basket


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 20, 2007)

if I'm not mistaken (which I may be) your size is fairly common for foreign bikes and is the same size as Schwinn S-7. check around though. 
Scott


----------



## thebikeguy (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey CCM Doug,glad to see there are other CCM collectors out there.That I'm not the only one.
Are you sure on that tire size?Like 37fleetwood said,that's the Schwinn size.The ones on some of mine are 26x1 3/8 tires(EA3).The rest are 28 x 1 3/8.You should get some pics up here so we can see your bikes.Here I'll start...
A 1964 Continental equipped w/SturmeyArcher AG Dyno-three hub,headlight,taillight,and twist grip shifter.26 x 1 3/8 tire size




! 1971 Grand Sport 5speed.26x1 3/8.



A 1972 Elan.26x1 3/8.



Is your Centennial gold?


----------



## ccm doug (Oct 28, 2007)

*tire size*

i am sure that its different size  i also have schwinns both different  look at  the canadian v160 rims see what i mean. I tried to email you back but no luck  so will you phone me 306-543-6294 canada regina i will try to post some pics this week.i have some  26x1-3/8 bikes too  doug


----------



## ccm doug (Oct 28, 2007)

*i am wrong  ccm tire size*

i can not belive it but yes i am wrong the s7 and canadian 26x1-1/2 are the same size. i went and tried both tire on both rims both worked  sweet stuff i will have to hit up a local shop for some dunlop tires 26x1-3/4 size for my corvette bike


----------



## thebikeguy (Oct 28, 2007)

ccm doug said:


> i am sure that its different size  i also have schwinns both different  look at  the canadian v160 rims see what i mean. I tried to email you back but no luck  so will you phone me 306-543-6294 canada regina i will try to post some pics this week.i have some  26x1-3/8 bikes too  doug




Hey Doug.I sent you a PM.E mail me at....thebikeguy2004@yahoo.com


----------

